# Cockatiels' Behaviours



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

*Saturn's Behaviors*

:flowers:Hi.
I remembered that there was a post mentioning if a cockatiel moves on its perch left and right and so on, it means that it feels threatened. I would like to ask more about this but I searched and can't find the topic itself so I apologize that I have to open a new thread. :blush:
Whenever Saturn sees anyone, he moves right and left(as if he's dancing)and so on...are you sure this move means that he feels threatened? 
Because I find him to look happy instead of feeling afraid. He sometimes starts to sing, looks at us happy or opens his wings at that moment. So...
(And if there's a thread for this, you can show me)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never heard it means they feel threatened mine do it when they want out of the cage 

I have one budgie who does it for hours on end just because he likes to do it LOL but most of my teils when they do it, its their polite way of saying " hey woman you going to let us out?" if I don't get the "dance" I get flock calls until i pay attention to them and Let them out - 

They just don't understand I'd rather sweep up the floor BEFORE letting them out to make my piles go all over the floor again LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with atv. I see that behavior from a bird who wants to come out!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You may be thinking about them swaying back and forth. That is seen very often if you open a nest box while they are on their eggs. They sway, open their beak at you, and may even hiss. The side to side running means "I want attention!"


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with atv aswell, running back and forth on the perch means they would like to come out


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have to agree with atv she is right on the money


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheryl has a good point! If the bird is staying in one place but is hunkered down and swaying back and forth that IS a sign that the bird feels threatened. They will often do this when they are on eggs. If it is actually running back and forth on the perch it more likely wants out. That's the mental picture I got from Choconoirs original post. Running back and forth.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was hoping to find a better video to show the "defensive/ Threatened" cockatiel but this is what i found I know its in a nest and not on a perch - but this is when they mainly do it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QEYtxdzKw

and this was the best i could find for the running back and forth on a perch wanting out - the video is blurry but you can see how she runs side to side 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuZRXDHBrMg


hope that helps


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuZRXDHBrMg
> 
> 
> hope that helps


Why yes, that's what I was mentioning about my tiel.Thanks! And thank you also, sweetrsue and everyone.:flowers:

And there's also something else. My tiel sometimes would hit his food(in the container)with his beak several times, why would he do that? His food is always given fresh.:hmm:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That it a typical male behavior. Sometimes I swear they are woodpeckers. It is commonly called drumming. They will do it on the cage bars or anything they can get a good sound from. A dish seems to be a favorite. One of mine discovered one day that he got a really loud sound by drumming on a little step stool. I was tempted to go answer the door!


----------



## slinkard28 (Jan 29, 2009)

my tiels bang on the bars of the cage and the wooden ladder of the play gym


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Recently my tiel started banging my HAND - no sound effect there, ha. He's done this on a couple of occasions. Not sure why he decided to do it while on my hand, though...


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Because your hand is his...he's banging your hand saying mine mine mine mine all mine
Mikey


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! I appreciate that really.
And there's something else also. When tiels grind while they are awake, what would that mean? I sometimes worry about that. I don't know why.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Grinding like that means they are very relaxed and comfortable! Nothing to worry about.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

bigmikey36 said:


> Because your hand is his...he's banging your hand saying mine mine mine mine all mine
> Mikey


Awww... makes me feel accepted, ha - that's cute! Glad to know I "belong" to him now!  

He's also started doing some of his banging when he's perched on my shoulder or walking across my shirt. Today he was entertaining himself with a decorative zipper tab on my shirt, then stopped to bang a couple of times.

Later he came up, snuggled under my chin and said "watcha doin'?" - He's so much fun. 

Thank you for your input, Mikey. So glad to know he's "claiming" me instead of being angry or something!


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi again everyone.
I have noticed lately something bit interesting from my tiel. Every time I knock gently on the nextbox which is attached to my tiel's cage, he suddenly becomes little excited and would run to it. Sometimes he would open his wings, dance around and his hair would go up. I can't tell either he feels excited or curious. 
Why do you think he would act like that? Thanks!


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No one's got a clue about this?
By the way, my tiel entered into the next box twice only when he heard the knock. He doesn't easily enter in there. He peeks into the hole itself only.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No one knows?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's because the knocking is very like what he would do to claim territory. He thinks someone is trying to claim is box and that is upsetting. Crest up can be an indicate he's worried about something. Spreading his wings is another territorial display.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, thanks...I would never wish him to feel uncomfortable.
And something else, please. My 'tiel sometimes acts friendly and really aggressive. Do you think it's because he can feel grumpy sometimes or because he's just getting old? He's only two years old.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

well at 2 he's no where near getting old so you can rule that out
Mikey


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Exactly my thought...thanks!


----------

